
‘The Punisher’ and ‘Jessica Jones’ Canceled by Netflix - smacktoward
https://deadline.com/2019/02/the-punisher-jessica-jones-canceled-netflix-marvel-krysten-ritter-jon-bernthal-1202535835/
======
askosh
This is all ramping up to Disney's own streaming platform. To which, as a
Marvel fan, I will of course subscribe. It's just unfortunate that the
streaming world starts to saturate, because of $.

